
JPMorgan's Athena has 35M lines of Python 2 code, and won't be updated in time - rla3rd
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/jpmorgans-athena-has-35-million-lines-of-python-code-and-wont-be-updated-to-python-3-in-time/
======
sp332
If it's so important to them, you'd think they could put some money toward
support. I don't see them on
[https://www.python.org/psf/sponsorship/sponsors/](https://www.python.org/psf/sponsorship/sponsors/)
Even if they're not paying the core Python devs, they could probably afford to
have security fixes patched for three months until the migration is finished.

------
sidlls
The bit at the end of the article links to a post by the UK's cyber security
center exhorting library developers to consider that they are holding back
clients of their library by not providing a Python 3 compatible version.

I find that amusing. I would argue much more of the responsibility here lies
with consumers of libraries written by someone else to understand what that
means. Partly it means the library author might stop supporting it or might
not provide upgrades. Plan accordingly.

~~~
pfranz
The article says they only launched as a public product in 2018. I would think
the first question I would have had was, "where's Python 3?"

Either way, if they're on track to finish later in 2020 I don't see it has a
huge concern outside of getting everyone to move to the Python 3 version.

